# NJ (Westwood)-PEWS need homes, adults, babies, boys, girls, rescue



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

A person, Linda, in Westwood NJ rescued 18 rats that were going to be hammered to death in a pet store and 10 more are loose in the store. She is trying to catch those, too, and prevent their mating. Do you wish to adopt or foster one or more of these rescue rats?

12 (6 boys) of the ones in Linda's home were born on Feb. 5, 2010. There are 9 boys and 8 girls and one boy by himself, altogether. The sexes are separate. The mother, the grandmother, and 3 adult boys are included in the description above.

Linda told the pet store to stop selling feeders. The store agreed and said they would kill the rats instead. They proceeded to attempt to hammer the rats to death. I do not know the details. The urgency is that the rats are in Linda's basement in aquariums to keep them from attack by cats and dogs.

If you can suggest rescues or avenues to explore, all suggestions are welcome! Linda does not have a computer. I will relay responses.

Linda has an old car and cannot drive far. A rattie transport train may be possible.

The rats are safe for now, but Linda can hardly afford to feed them. They are getting seeds, cheerios, dog food, etc. We will discuss proper nutrition. Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Any update on this? If any are still looking for homes it may be worth trying on the forums goosemoose and rat shak.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! I will. About 20 still need homes. [email protected]


----------

